# training bareback for balance?



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

just wondering what people thought about training for speed and action event bareback to learn balance. thanks!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I think it's a great skill to be able to know how to efficiently ride bareback, but I know not everyone agrees, and that it's not as important to everyone.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

i feel that when you ride bareback you get a better understanding of how your horse moves. You can feel the muscles working better and you can see how a horse reacts to everything it is told to do. You also learn better balance and position while riding bareback. Bareback riding can also be used a training tool. I'm using it to get my mare used to more contact. However, you need a willing horse and one that is comfortable, otherwise you'll put both yourself and the horse in misery. Also, try not to ride thin horses bareback, use a bareback pad if your horse is thin. Hope this helps =)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with it 100% every new rider that is brought out to my old barn especially younger riders is started out bareback on a lunge line before anything else.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a really unsteady lower leg, so I locked up my saddle and rode about 2 years bareback when I was 13 and 14, did everything I could from loping barrels to trail riding to small jumps, and it definitely helped my seat, my balance, my confidence, everything tons. The only problem I have with it now is when I'm unbalanced I tend to drop my stirrups and grip with my thighs.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bareback is great for strengthening seat, balance, confidence... but I suggest starting slowly! You will need to build muscles you didn't know you have before trying to run barrels bareback!


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

All of these helped! I am also a competitive gymnast so I'm not too concerned about the muscle issue, although I know it will help. My horse really likes the trot and she'll run if te horse infront of her is, but I'm still am trying to figure out how to get her going, and I think riding bareback and feeling her better than in the saddle. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to add, I haven't rode my horse in a saddle for the past three years. I always ride bareback because I prefer it over a saddle. I love feeling closer to my horse and I believe it works a lot more muscles in your legs than being in a saddle does. It takes a lot of balance and focus. I do barrels on my horse bareback... makes me wish I could compete like that haha.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

> I feel that when you ride bareback you get a better understanding of how your horse moves. You can feel the muscles working better and you can see how a horse reacts to everything it is told to do. You also learn better balance and position while riding bareback. Bareback riding can also be used a training tool.





> Bareback is great for strengthening seat, balance, confidence... but I suggest starting slowly! You will need to build muscles you didn't know you have before trying to run barrels bareback!


Ditto and ditto!

I am a firm believer in bareback riding. It forces you to learn how to balance yourself naturally and keep a good seat, instead of relying on stirrups or reins. 

Here's an awesome bareback ride. She had a little bobble on the homestretch, but I doubt I would do any better than she did! Talk about BALANCE!


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Iv been riding her bareback for a while, and iv only had her trotting. I'm not scared, she's Bucky though. and she won't get into a canter very well. iv been working on how to get her to canter for me, it just isn't working. It's happened before, though. I'm working on it though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

keep working on it! I've had horses buck on me bareback too, it's not bad unless they're bucking to get you off. In that case you'd have to be a rodeo rider to stay on!  Good Luck!


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, she doesn't do it to get me off, she does it mostley because she doesnt like to do anything.  (which we are going to fix
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride bareback for muscle building. I found that if you can ride bareback effortlessly, the saddle will be no problem.

Though I do say, high whithered, boney horses were NOT meant to be ridden bareback for the sake of saving myself for pain and misery xD That's why bareback pads were invented.


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh yes. Her whithers aren't too bad.  but their there, that's for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, by the way, what do you mean by riding effortlessly? Like, when will I be considered 'effortless'?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

